

TheNewVote - bisceglie
http://thenewvote.com/

======
brianlash
It would be more interesting if the results converged _even a little bit_ to
the results of credible polls. I know Obama's leading by a margin... but
95/2/3 (Dem,Rep,Ind)?

It's a neat idea with a nice implementation, but the selection bias that's
going on make the polling outcome very nearly meaningless.

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah - either it needs to have so much volume that it's representative, or
they need to include some kind of demographic to stop the results getting
skewed.

As a _mechanism_ it's an interesting idea. There are probably other twitter-
ish aggregation start-up ideas that you might be able to get out of this....
e.g. send an sms/mms and it's posted as "news" for that geographic area. You
could then aggregate news for relevance for a given area (e.g. local, state,
national, world).

------
mattmaroon
In fairness, I think if you average this poll and Fox News together it comes
out about right.

~~~
uuilly
Fox News has Obama +9 Associated Press has Obama +1.

[http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2008/president/us/ge...](http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2008/president/us/general_election_mccain_vs_obama-225.html)

